# Need you Career advice



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Dear peeps,

I have been unemloyed for 1 year (Baa) I worked for an IT Company for 5 years straight, small company based in Carlisle called DMS IT solutions now not trading. Left there for a job which lasted less than a year.

I have an HND in computer support , part 1 CCNA and experince in servers desktops, exchange , networking etc. I do admit to a certain amount of skill fade and confidence loss, but for the past year i have got no where in lookng for a job in IT. 
I am 47 recently split with partner and moved to my home town outside Glasgow, but even here after a month i have had no luck and no interviews.

Any advice as to where to go next appreciated (even if it is harsh)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When there is an opening for someone with office or management skills and the applicant mentions (shows in Resume`) they have IT skills, it puts them ahead of other applicants. In tough times you have to expand your horizons.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks, i had considered applying for jobs outside my field , but so far have 
refrained from doing so.
i was wondering if i should take on an online course MSDC I think they are calling it, but its not an official Microsoft Cerficate as i simply cant afford that.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

This is the course i was speaking about ,

Overview

March Sale - limited course places available

Our MCSE Package will give you access to a wide variety of technical Microsoft Courses that will enable you to: Troubleshooting, System Architecture, Security, Network Infrastructure, Resources, Desktop Computing, Hardware Devices and Drives, Reliability and Availability.

Description

Included in this package:

Total Course Duration: 230+ Hours
CORE: Windows Server 2003 Active Directory MCSE 70-294 - Duration: 37 Hours
CORE: Server 2003 Administration MCSA/MCSE 70-290 - Duration: 54 Hours
CORE: Server 2003 Network Management MCSA/MCSE 70-291 - Duration: 54 Hours
CORE: Server 2003 Network Planning MCSE 70-293 - Duration: 51 Hours
Server 2003 Infrastructure MCSE 70-297 - Duration: 22 Hours
Server 2003 Security MCSE 70-298 - Duration: 33 Hours
Server 2003 Security Admin MCSA/MCSE 70-299 - Duration: 11 Hours
Windows XP Professional MCSE 70-270 - Duration: 31 Hours
Windows 7 Configuration MCTS 70-680 - Duration: 11 Hours

Certificates:

Upon completion of the course, you can download the completion certificate as well as any other qualifications you have been awarded.

Interactive simulations:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Resume' enhancement is not going to help if you've had difficulty getting an IT job for as long as its been. Make sure your references are still giving positive responses by again asking them if you could use them. Hesitation indicates they may not have been helping you in the past. As a retired CEO, I can attest that references can be brutally honest when the correct questions are asked. Same with former employers even when they start off with only name/rank/serial# as their legal department told them to limit their response to.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Not sure about references being a problem , although I do take your point!
Does't seem to even get as far references. I removed my age from my C.V following some ones advice, not sure if that was a good idea or not.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Limit your Resume` to one page. D.O.B. not needed and picture is a definite no-no.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Corday said:


> Limit your Resume` to one page. D.O.B. not needed and picture is a definite no-no.


Thanks for the advice ... appreciated!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Remember certs are designed to show your experience not what you want to do or that you can pass some exams. Second check out any training provider very carefully there are too many horror stories of people forking out large sums of cash for something that doesn't get them anywhere.

BTW certifications can be done by yourself the only things you have to pay for are the study materials and the exam fee. I have never taken a course for any of my certs.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

greenbrucelee said:


> Remember certs are designed to show your experience not what you want to do or that you can pass some exams. Second check out any training provider very carefully there are too many horror stories of people forking out large sums of cash for something that doesn't get them anywhere.
> 
> BTW certifications can be done by yourself the only things you have to pay for are the study materials and the exam fee. I have never taken a course for any of my certs.


Sound advice , wondering what you used in the way of study materials?
Was it books only or other things too.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep books and free video clips. When I did the A+ I used prof messer free videos and Mike Meyers all in one study guides. The same went for the Network+ and I used the MS press books for the MCDST and 70-270 and have them for the 70-680 just haven't got around to that yet.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

greenbrucelee said:


> yep books and free video clips. When I did the A+ I used prof messer free videos and Mike Meyers all in one study guides. The same went for the Network+ and I used the MS press books for the MCDST and 70-270 and have them for the 70-680 just haven't got around to that yet.


Thanks for the advice... I have decided to go down the route of books and video learning materials as you have done. It's much cheaper and in the end you get out of it what you put in.

Cheers...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Exactamundo. Why pay £1200 for some course when you can spend £40 on a couple of books, get free videos and pay £100 for a proper practice exam.

So books, practice exams plus exam fees £220 vs £1200 which may not include exam fees seems pretty self explanatory.

Good luck in your studies.


----------



## redforn (May 8, 2010)

If you have money savied up you could buy some land and plant a garden and build a cabin from wood on the property.

That way you will never have to worry about working again.

I'm just thinking outside the box here.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

redforn said:


> If you have money savied up you could buy some land and plant a garden and build a cabin from wood on the property.
> 
> That way you will never have to worry about working again.
> 
> I'm just thinking outside the box here.


You're also straying far from the original topic. By all means, respond if you have advice that is relevant to what Dwarflord asked. Your post is not.


----------



## potatological (Mar 17, 2013)

Bwahahaha @redforn's post xD 

I'd say go for a job as an IT consultant at a school or within a school district. Pays well, get to meet some cool people in the process and you learn a lot.


----------



## Val-JB (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi, I have been out of work for almost a year and am coming from the software end of IT (training/help desk), I'm now studying for my A+ and then onto my Network+, so I have had one interview last week, which I totally bombed, because I didn't know the answers i.e. what to check first if someone calls and states they have no connectivity, if someone was able to print to a network printer yesterday and today they are not able while other users are able to print. Is there anyone that can help me out with interview questions that are asked, so that I can familiarize myself with them.

Thanks, Val


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Val, some answers to technical hypothesis are subjective but the real answer to your question is you have to know your subject. All the certs in the world won't help if you can't solve problems with a practical, logical solution. If experience is the best teacher then you need to start in a trainee position and work from there. While in that position get your certs as "resume padders".


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

As Corday said plus if you really dont know the answer to a question such as those say to the interviewer you have no experience in that area so couldn't give a confident answer.


----------



## Val-JB (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks Corday, although this is not what I want to hear, I definitely agree with your comment, thanks


----------



## Val-JB (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks greenbrucelee, I'm going to try to get an intern position where I can improve on my skills while studying for my certs


----------



## Edgedev (Dec 8, 2007)

I went for a time without a job, and all I can say that in a pinch you MAKE your own job. I took the little money I had left and incorporated myself a company. I made cards, fliers and brochures. I approached small companies and did B2B sales for my services. 

Your skill-set is not seen often. A person of your seasoned positions in the past make it easy to sell your skills, no matter how long it's been since you last worked in the field. Turn it into a positive and approach small businesses. You can offer around-the-clock service (8am-8pm) and have them put you on retainer. Kinda like a lawyer, you will be there on demand whenever a problem arises.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Great news peeps, I got a job 2 weeks ago with a decent company in Carlisle!
Hooray me... Not the best paying position, but room for growth and training.

Loving it, after a year of hell.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations well done got to start back somewhere


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks M8s, Cant express how pleased i am.
:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------

